# Please help us end "Snapperfest"



## Candy

Last week it was posted on a thread here that Ohio County, Indiana was putting on an event called "Snapperfest." http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...turbing-update-8-21-w-good-news#axzz1W6TCPNBf Some of you posted your outrage over the video and the horror that these turtles are subjected to by humans. Please join us in calling or emailing the governor of Indiana to tell him to end this. We are not waiting until next year to get this event stopped. Anheuser-Busch had a banner at the event, but said that it was a retailer that put it there and that they would have nothing to do with an event such as this one. Here is the Snapperfest Facebook if you'd like to leave a comment or join with us. Even if you can't call or send an email tomorrow please send one asap.  

https://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=204531556274520

Here is what Budweiser posted about the event.

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. We were not aware of this event before seeing your wall post and looked into the matter to learn more. Neither Anheuser-Busch nor our local independent wholesaler is a sponsor of Snapperfest. The Budweiser banner was brought to the event by a local retailer, without our knowledge. Anheuser-Busch does not support the activities at the event. For more than a century, we have prided ourselves on our reputation for treating animals with respect â€“ from animal protection to animal rescue and rehabilitation to wildlife habitat preservation.


----------



## Angi

I sent an email as soon as I saw it on F/B. It was so outragous I had hoped it was a hoax.


----------



## tyler0912

how do i email?

Cant find how to email...


----------



## Isa

I heard about that last week and I was shocked,disgusted by the people that participated and very very sad for the poor turtles !! I will ask my sister to go on her facebook account to leave a comment and I will also send an email!


----------



## Candy

tyler0912 said:


> how do i email?
> 
> Cant find how to email...





Email the governor at: http://www.in.gov/gov/2631.htm

There's a column on the right hand side that says "Ask Mitch" use that to leave a message. There is more information on the Facebook link that I posted.


----------



## tyler0912

okay thankyou!


----------



## terryo

We all have to do our part to stop this. One of the most disgusting thing's I've ever seen.


----------



## Isa

terryo said:


> We all have to do our part to stop this. One of the most disgusting thing's I've ever seen.



I agree with you Terry, The turtles need us to protect them! I just cant believe how some people are horrible, mean and hearthless... I am sure that we can stop this!


----------



## Kenny

I wish I'd have seen this thread earlier, but I'll send an email anyway.


----------



## Candy

It's not too late to call. There were so many calls today that they went to answering machines. Yeah! Email also. Please join in stopping them from hurting any more turtles.


----------



## Candy

Has anyone went onto the Snapperfest Facebook site today? They have a picture posted of two dogs that were biting and hurting one of the turtles that they used for Snapperfest. Disgusting and that's why we have to keep sending emailing and updating people so they can help stop it. If I could I would post the picture here, but so far I can't. 

Sorry I couldn't post the picture, but I did talk with my son who is entering the political field and he tells me that Mitch Daniels (the governor of Indiana) has had thoughts of Presidental or Vice Presidental positions. Do we really need someone who can't protect animal rights laws in his own state running our country? Not me. Told him so on his Facebook page and emailed him and called also. Sorry but I get really angry when I see animals being abused.


----------



## dmmj

I saw the girls version,does it look like they are using soft shells? You can share the video through FB but I don't see a way to download the video, and did you see the anti snapper protest people, the ones who think we should concern ourselves with more important stuff. I don't often use the term redneck, because most people overuse it. but I can't help thinking redneck when I see these videos.


----------



## Candy

Here is the Facebook page with the picture on it. Warning it's graphic.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/solongsnapperfest

Yes David they do use the term Redneck a lot for these people at this event, but I've got to admit that when you look at some of them that's the term that could come to mind.


----------



## terryo

Candy, that picture was shocking. It really turned my stomach.


----------



## Candy

The picture is awful Terry. These poor turtles.


----------

